
Chat with Gitlab CEO: Offering an On-Prem/Self-Managed Version of Your Software - toeknee123
Video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Lo0bejtOnQc<p>My team and I recently had a quick discussion with Sid Sijbrandij, www.gitlab.com&#x27;s CEO, on what it takes to offer an on-prem&#x2F;self managed version of your software.<p>We discussed a few technical challenges as well as business challenges that come with building a on-prem&#x2F;self managed version of your software.<p>Enjoy! Let us know what you all think.
======
atsaloli
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo0bejtOnQc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo0bejtOnQc)

~~~
toeknee123
Thanks for the assist!

------
tixocloud
Thanks for sharing. It's something we are considering as well so the
discussion will be invaluable to us.

~~~
toeknee123
Awesome! Glad this was helpful. There are still so many questions and unknowns
though. Best of luck!

------
genmud
GitHub has an on-prem version as well.

